# check out my price cut



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

really don't have words for this.. what do you think? not sure how they can adjust the bid to the point you lose money.. i told them to find another vendor that will do it for that price. :thumbsup:


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> really don't have words for this.. what do you think? not sure how they can adjust the bid to the point you lose money.. i told them to find another vendor that will do it for that price. :thumbsup:


Is that how you wrote the bid up? If so then you include too much info IMHO. I never told them how many hours it would take or men. How much did you bid? 

I would have been at about $600 for the carpet and depending on how much debris from the tree there was that would be more.


I always wrote how much such as (trim tree touching front of house 10 x 10 area 4 feet back approx 6cyds of limbs. Then I would charge for the debris and the trimming. 

I know these days it's hard to get good money but that is why I got out of it.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Had to throw a time in..they were going to give to someone else? I bid 700.00 for the carpet and haz mat and 125. For the branch removal since I was already.there but come on 96$ to remove carpet I could go make more in a day working at home depot lol.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> really don't have words for this.. what do you think? not sure how they can adjust the bid to the point you lose money.. i told them to find another vendor that will do it for that price. :thumbsup:


Yep those prices were run threw the CE without discount and the hours are to low, should have worded, 6 hours, 4 men total sq ft instead of dimensions of the rooms, then put total number of rooms. Always over estimate sizes. hours and men.

I have worked with just about everyone at one time or the other, but i don't recognize that work order wording.. what company is from.

And yes its no longer your bid when it was change so drastically. Those prices sucks. Where im at they charge more at the landfill to recycle carpet. They have a special building we have to use for just carpets.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

That's Safeguard and that has been run through a CE. You told them the right thing. It's not your bid anymore if they change it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Won't be surprised if you get threatened with a chargeback for refusing to complete the order....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> really don't have words for this.. what do you think? not sure how they can adjust the bid to the point you lose money.. i told them to find another vendor that will do it for that price. :thumbsup:


want you to rush at losing money!


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

This is why i am almost out!How the **** can some women from ohio who never picked up a hammer and use a software to tell us how to do and charge for work.I have declined so many jobs over the last 3 months and to be honest i'm happy.Its out of control.There getting unlicnsed bums to do the work for these prices and guess what,There all going broke and starving for work,Soon enough there will be somany out of business.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Picture that "woman from Ohio" needing a plumber to redo her bathrooms at home. She calls "Zeke and Sons" a journeyman who has been doing plumbing for 25 years. He quotes her $3500. She looks him in the eye and tells him she ran his work thru the CE and he should only be charging $1400 and that is what she will pay. If he were a gentleman, he'd only whoop her husband's azz.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I just tell them to go with the guy that gave them that price. 

I had one a couple weeks ago where I gave a price of $3200 to clean up a horribly trashed property. They told me they were seeing only $1900. I said I see another vendor doing the job. They got the guy who bid $1900.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> really don't have words for this.. what do you think? not sure how they can adjust the bid to the point you lose money.. i told them to find another vendor that will do it for that price. :thumbsup:


you gotta love the little bit of text at the bottom of the screen...."Since your bid was approved, please deduct your trip charge.":blink:


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

LaCaSa said:


> you gotta love the little bit of text at the bottom of the screen...."Since your bid was approved, please deduct your trip charge.":blink:


They don't pay trip charges for bids, so that text is just there to take up space.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Picture that "woman from Ohio" needing a plumber to redo her bathrooms at home. She calls "Zeke and Sons" a journeyman who has been doing plumbing for 25 years. He quotes her $3500. She looks him in the eye and tells him she ran his work thru the CE and he should only be charging $1400 and that is what she will pay. If he were a gentleman, he'd only whoop her husband's azz.


The one that gets me is freeze damage repairs. The CE figures $X per break, but doesn't take into account the difficulty of getting to it. How does a break in the basement that you can just sweat and go warrant the same pay as one that takes an hour to locate somewhere in a joist space?

On a sidenote I had a realtor show up at a property and start bitching about the size of the holes I was making in the wall to fix freeze damage (which honestly weren't that big I was on a roll that day). So I went down turned on the compressor and said 'you hear the hissing?" He said he did so I handed him the box knife and said to show me. It shut him up in a hurry.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> The one that gets me is freeze damage repairs. The CE figures $X per break, but doesn't take into account the difficulty of getting to it. How does a break in the basement that you can just sweat and go warrant the same pay as one that takes an hour to locate somewhere in a joist space?. . .


 
The CE also has a line item to cut into walls/ceilings to access broken lines, and then add a line item to dispose of the generated debris. There is also a line item to repair the access holes if you wish (I never do).


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> The CE also has a line item to cut into walls/ceilings to access broken lines, and then add a line item to dispose of the generated debris. There is also a line item to repair the access holes if you wish (I never do).


I should NEVER have to use a CE to begin with!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*the ce lol*

The ce is what gave me this price.. Same as there flat fees.. i cant help if billy bob from virgina can dump for 50$ it cost me 2 times that.. we have different laws, safeguard is in big trouble, sure they are bid now! but it will be only a matter of time before they get in trouble like FAS did etc.. safeguard belives in screwing the little guy.

does safeguard take your original bid and bill the bank for that? and then still take your % again? i have a feeling they do.:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Billing depends on factors such as PP vs REO, rehab, allowables, etc. There are companies out there with worse practices that Safeguard.
I have stood next to brokers with my supposed bid in their hands that the national had marked up so much I had to speak out about what I was actually getting.


----------

